# The holy terror and toilet paper



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

So usually when I take a shower, Glock just hangs out in the other part of the bathroom. My bathroom is the type where the shower and toilet are separate from the sink. So I shut the door and he sleeps by the door and sinks. Well last night he decided he didn't want to sleep and this is what I got to walk out to...


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Thats funny! I feel for you, but temptation always rules...


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Bruiser is always taking my TP and running with it...I save toilet rolls after they're empty now. But the full ones are definitely the way to so!!!


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

OMG...absolutely hilarious! My monster has attempted that several times and now I am using toilet paper that is partially shredded and has puncture marks in it.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a darn good thing he's so cute....


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Cute!

I haven't been able to leave toilet paper on the holder in 5 years... maybe someday it can go back where it belongs.



Hillary_Plog said:


> OMG...absolutely hilarious! My monster has attempted that several times and now I am using toilet paper that is partially shredded and has puncture marks in it.


:rofl: SO glad I am not the only one who still uses it after they've chewed it a little.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Lol!!!


----------



## Zan (Nov 12, 2010)

> i haven't been able to leave toilet paper on the holder in 5 years... Maybe someday it can go back where it belongs.


I have been looking forward to putting it back on the roll...you mean I have more than 5 years to wait? 

"But Mom......I just make it fluffy for you!"


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

"IT'S JUST TOO GOOD TO BE TOILET PAPER!"

Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Well he's a super cute TP terror!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

hahahaha puppies are cute!


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

hahahaha to cute! That is one of those trying to be mad but laughing hysterically moments.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL that's awesome. Jinx has been awesome she has never once touched the toilet paper and it sits properly on it's roll in the bathroom with the door wide open. Can I just say how much I love this dog. She gets to tear up the cardboard when they are gone though so it's a compromise. Now I've had tons of dogs and pups in the past that destroyed it every chance they got and yes like others I used the funky shredded TP still... that stuff is too expensive to throw out every time a pup touches it lol. I always hid the roll and brought out a nice one when company came over though.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

It kept his attention away from the scissors on the counter  (unless the scissors showed up after)
TP makes am excellent and inexpensive decoy! LOL


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Chance is 19 months old and I still can't leave the bathroom door open or toilet paper is fair game. Have not figured out how to post a picture here, but have one in my album of him covered in toilet paper. He just adores the stuff! LOL


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

So Cute!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I bet he was thinking uh oh I leaked a little and I gotta use ALL of this toilet paper to clean up my mess mommy will think I am such a good boy cleaning up myself! Haha my cat loves toilet paper so much we have to close the bathroom doors otherwise he takes it and unrolls it.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Only someone that cute could get away with that.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

LOL That is so cute!!!

I've had a dog put puncture holes in a roll of TP but it was still usable 

I have had a cat that, when a kitten, would on an almost daily basis unroll an entire roll of toilet paper. I can't count how many times I came home to destroyed toilet paper. It was pretty cute though.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

That is too freaking CUTE!!!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

oh the joy


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

GSD_Xander said:


> LOL That is so cute!!!
> 
> I've had a dog put puncture holes in a roll of TP but it was still usable
> 
> I have had a cat that, when a kitten, would on an almost daily basis unroll an entire roll of toilet paper. I can't count how many times I came home to destroyed toilet paper. It was pretty cute though.


My cat does that now. Too bad he also EATS the toilet paper, then proceeds to throw it back up all over the house. *sigh*

Needless to say, I've put all rolls up in cabinets.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

It is a good thing he is so flipping adorable!! I can't stay mad at the darn puppy. He just cracks me up. Toilet paper is definitely still usable after its been chewed on!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

stealthq said:


> My cat does that now. Too bad he also EATS the toilet paper, then proceeds to throw it back up all over the house. *sigh*
> 
> Needless to say, I've put all rolls up in cabinets.


YUCK! There's nothing worse than being half awake, walking down stairs and then stepping in a wad of cat barf. Ughhh I hate when that happens.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

My monster has shredded 5 whole tp roles since we got her. 
I put it up higher every time but guess what? SHE GROWS haha


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

GSD_Xander said:


> YUCK! There's nothing worse than being half awake, walking down stairs and then stepping in a wad of cat barf. Ughhh I hate when that happens.


HAH! We've had similar experiences, I see. This is tied with getting up in the middle of the night and stepping square in a pile of fresh dog poo - 1 second before the odor, which would have warned you to turn on the light, reaches your nose.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

That puppy is seriously busy! Oh boy! My first thought was oh, someone found a bright shiny object (or soft 2 ply one)

...And yes you can squeeze the charmin


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Love it  been there, and still laughed then!


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

love it!!


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

idahospud49 said:


> It is a good thing he is so flipping adorable!! I can't stay mad at the darn puppy. He just cracks me up. Toilet paper is definitely still usable after its been chewed on!


I find the stage that Glock is going through to be so full of laughs and fun, and "OH NO's!!" But I am always relieved when they make it through that stage and no longer find the tissue paper to be that fun. And yes, he is so adorable, that if "adorable" was against the law, he would be committing a felony LOL.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Glock is so cute, brings back memories to opening the shower door to find my paper strung into the living room and him laying at the end of it. 

Glock looked like he was having a good time!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

If I forget and leave the bathroom door open, 11 month old Sage will drink out of the toilet, grab the end of the toilet paper roll and then run through the bedroom, leaving water and toilet paper in her wake. 

Sage thinks life is one big party!


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

lmao....cute pic., I feel your pain, my GSD does the same thing, so now what I do whenever i'm not using the bathroom, I keep the door closed just to be safe, sometimes I would see a flash run by the hallway, and sure enough our Thor had the tp and was rolling it all out all over the house.....it's cute the first few times, they sure enjoy testing our patience.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

He definitely is too cute! We were just at PetsMart and EVERYONE had to stop and pet him and comment on his cuteness.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Lol, he is very cute. When Brenna was his age, not only did she get into the tp, but she pulled the entire holder out of the wall! Found what was left of it in he hallway. 

Cheryl


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

been there done that! Really...I am laughing _with _you not _at_ you!! LOL!


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Jake is sooooo lucky he has never shown any interest in bathrooms. If he tracked TP all over the house, my wife would boot him AND me out on the street!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Lol There are times that all you can do is sit and laugh, after an exasperated sigh....


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I had to look at that picture again for a good laugh.

When Alice was that age, I tried leaving her out of her crate while I showered...BAD MISTAKE.
While my head was covered in shampoo, I glimpsed a little black nose poking in and grabbing a razor and zipping out. Yep...I jumped out stark naked covered in shampoo and completely drenched...chasing the happy little "Stuart from MADTV" that was my girl.

We would crate for showers after that...and I can laugh about it (now).


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh no! I would have done the same thing. Only once did I leave the door open between the shower and sink. I was in the bath and he came in scaring the beejeebies out of me. Typically he's tired and just sleeps during my shower... Apparently not this time.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i taught my dog not to go in the
bathroom. i know he doesn't go in there
because i test him. i'll put chicken, beef or
some of his food in there and it's always there
when i return home.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

You're one up on us...

I just had a little ferret spaz thief. She would "goose" my other half in the shower. I considered myself lucky.


----------

